Ask HN: Any tips on framing sentences and questions with finesse? - kevindeasis
======
tomcooks
Read Sun Tsu's "Art of war", get proficient with the Socratic method and grab
a few manuals for crisis negotiators ("Into the chaos" is pretty good).

~~~
vfulco
Can't seem to find the last one on amazon.com. Do you have an author's name?

~~~
born2web
this could be what he meant...

WSHNA - Into The Chaos by Troy King, Deb McMahon, et al
[http://www.wshna.com/into_the_chaos](http://www.wshna.com/into_the_chaos)

------
ukulele
Can you maybe flush this question out with some context?

~~~
tytytytytytytyt
Is the post ironic, or is it just me?

